# Please help select a motherboard for i5 build



## mooseontheloose (Dec 25, 2013)

I have decided to do an i5 4570 build within the next week. I am still unable to decide on a motherboard. The chipsets that I have selected are B85 or H87. What I need -

1. Good brand reputation and excellent service.

2. Good quality motherboard - low RMAs, high quality components. I have read in a few places that it's better to go for H or Z series chipset motherboards as the quality of components used by manufacturers on B chipset motherboards is lower. Is this true?

3. Good number of expansion slots. I will definitely add a graphics card and a wifi card.

My budget is Rs 8000. Please don't suggest Intel, I have very bad experience with their motherboards.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

try to get asus h87pro, else gigabyte h87m-d3h.
if you have not purchased whole pc, tgen better create a thread in pc config section for better suggestions.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

In india none of the motherboard brands have good service.I have read somewhere that gigabyte have low RMA record among others.

1)Gigabyte H87-d3H   @ 7.9k

2)Asus H87 - pro @ 10k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2013)

Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H -6000.

Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -8000.

Both are good but H87 have more PCI slots than B85.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

@op; post the config that you have decided.


----------



## mooseontheloose (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Still undecided.

 I was starting to lean heavily in favor of the Gigabyte H87-D3H, but then I saw a comment on youtube about people having problems with the board if one plugs in a wifi card and a graphics card. The guy didn't post links to tomshardware.com and I haven't been able to find them.

My other choices are - 

Asus B85M-G - has only 2 PCIe 1x slots, no VRM heatsink.

Gigabyte B85M-D3H - One 1 PCIe 4x slot, 2 PCI slots. 
If I was to plugin a PCIe wifi card into the PCIe 4x slot would the performance of the graphics card be affected?

All three boards have high ratings on newegg.com.

I have ruled out MSI based boards as quite a lot of reviews give average to poor ratings and mention RMAs.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

try to extend a budget a little and get asus h87 pro


----------



## mooseontheloose (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> try to extend a budget a little and get asus h87 pro




Yes, that board is a good option. But for 10k I could go for a low end Z87 board... Thats also pushing my budget. Proc+MB will be 23k atleast. 

I can see that I could get AMD FX6300 + Asus M5A97 R2.0  for around 14k. i5 build is about 50% more expensive but no way is it going to be 50% faster. Totally confused now. 

Any H87-D3H owners here, can you please provide your opinions on that board?

Guys, what do you think of AsRock? H87 MPro4  looks like its available for 7-7.5k. 

Whats the general opinion of AsRock's service in India?

 I'll dig around for reviews of that motherboard.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Asrock Mobos are really good .you can go with it 

RMa is handled by Digicare as i said earlier none of mobo brands (except intel)  have good service support in india


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

mooseontheloose said:


> Yes, that board is a good option. But for 10k I could go for a low end Z87 board... Thats also pushing my budget. Proc+MB will be 23k atleast.
> 
> I can see that I could get AMD FX6300 + Asus M5A97 R2.0  for around 14k. i5 build is about 50% more expensive but no way is it going to be 50% faster. Totally confused now.
> 
> ...



i dont think gigabyte h87 d3h will create a problem.


----------



## mooseontheloose (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I'll be going for H87-D3H from Gigabyte. The youtube guy's problem was a compatibility issue.

 I need help choosing other components as well. I am starting another thread for that. Please do help. Thanks once again.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Jan 16, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> Thanks, guys. I'll be going for H87-D3H from Gigabyte. The youtube guy's problem was a compatibility issue.
> 
> I need help choosing other components as well. I am starting another thread for that. Please do help. Thanks once again.



Dude You can try out for MSI H87 G43 Gaming mobo also that will cost around 8.5k~9k but its better borad that Gigabyte you have decided . . .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Dude You can try out for MSI H87 G43 Gaming mobo also that will cost around 8.5k~9k but its better borad that Gigabyte you have decided . . .



you will find difficulty in rma-ing an MSI board now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 17, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Dude You can try out for MSI H87 G43 Gaming mobo also that will cost around 8.5k~9k but its better borad that Gigabyte you have decided . . .



MSI is officially closed in India. You may have trouble with it's A.S.S..


----------

